
High Performance Convolutional Neural Networks for Document Processing - signa11
https://hal.inria.fr/inria-00112631
======
signa11
actual paper (pdf) link : [https://hal.archives-
ouvertes.fr/file/index/docid/112631/fil...](https://hal.archives-
ouvertes.fr/file/index/docid/112631/filename/p1038112283956.pdf)

